# Dubai After 1 Year :)



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't been on these forums for a few months, and just checked in to see what's been going on around here. Reading a lot of the posts took me back to over a year ago, when I was 'fresh meat' and had all the same questions and concerns. Honestly, when I made the decision to come to Dubai, I didn't even know what Ramadan was - I thought it was like Easter - a weekend of fasting, or something!

When I first arrived, I found this forum very helpful in many ways, so I thought I would give something back to the community by sharing some personal experiences of my time in Dubai. This account is just my perspective. The perspective of a single, 30 something, guy from Sydney, Australia.


Dubai is just like any other city. Some people will have good experiences, others not so good. If you are the kind of person who sits around and complains about your life at home, then most likely you will continue to do the same here. I've found that it takes a certain kind of person to be a happy ex-pat in any country. You need to be able to adapt. You need to be above average in your profession and have a good work ethic. You need to be a social person. You need to be able to do more than just respect another culture, you need to be able to willingly embrace it. And you should check any racism at the airport.

There are many things that I've come to really love about Dubai, but probably the stand out thing is the people here. In one year I have met so many interesting people from all different cultures, fallen in and out of love a couple of times, and made some dear friends. Almost everybody here has a story. Many of those stories involve running from bad situations, others are here for adventure of the unknown, others purely for financial reasons. But it is that story that everybody has in common. It is the story of that point in your life when you made the decision to say goodbye to home and to venture into the Middle East. For me this acts like a catalyst for people. Almost all of us came here with no friends, and our families far away. Being in the same situation pushes you together with people that you otherwise may have never formed a relationship with back home in your comfort zone. People you become close with become like a surrogate family. You share intimate details of your life with people that are almost strangers. 

I now have true friends from UAE, Iran, Egypt, Lebanon, India, Sri Lanka, China, Ukraine, Macedonia, Romania, Italy, UK, Russia, Bali, Spain and more. Interestingly I have gravitated towards cultures different from my own, even though there are a lot of Aussies, Brits, Americans here. I guess if I wanted those cultures around me, I would just stay at home. My best friend from Serbia has taught me so much about a culture I'd hardly known anything about previously. I'm learning to speak Serbian, and I laugh very hard when I hear her speaking with Aussie slang terms in English. I doubt I'd have any of this depth of insight about people if I'd stayed at home. For me, this is a great thing and I have had so much personal growth in the last year or so, that I wouldn't trade this experience for anything. 

One question that constantly pops up in the forums is that of relationships, living etc. Dubai is a very progressive Muslim country in _some _ways. I know of many people that are living with girlfriends and sharing apartments or villas with mixed sexes. Yes, it's against the law. But from what I can see, if you are respectful and are a law abiding citizen, you won't have any problems. I'd also suggest that if you're moving to Dubai with a partner it's a pretty big step anyway, so why not just make life easy and get married? But if you are the kind of person who has ridiculous house parties, would get into a bar fight, would argue with a Police officer, then the chances of you getting caught for co-habiting with the opposite sex when police come knocking on your door is high. Most of these laws are only actively enforced if you stand out as the kind of person they don't want here in Dubai, and if that's the case you'll end up in the paper as another ex-pat in jail. If this worries you, then I'd suggest that Dubai is not the place for you.

Compared to Sydney, Dubai feels like a safe place. There is an absence of drug fuelled crime. Theft is rare. Streets are safe. I have no fears letting a female friend walk 3 blocks home alone at 4am. Just like anywhere there are always examples of crime, and sadly the justice system doesn't seem very just sometimes, especially if a local has committed a crime. But sometimes life isn't fair, and that's true no matter where you are. In my experience these incidents are isolated, and again if you are a normal person going about your business the chances of you getting caught up in something is minimal.

I have known of 3 people going to prison in my time here, and honestly all 3 deserved it due to stupidity. Two guys left a hotel drunk and decided to drive the shiny, new Lexus that the Valet mistakenly thought was theirs home. Two weeks in jail and a lot of money later, it was over and they are still in Dubai. Very lucky. The third person was caught stealing. He is still in jail now after 6 months. Only 21 years old. He will do 2 years and get deported. But the harsh penalties is what keeps crime in check here, so I'm all for it.

One frustrating thing about Dubai, is finding things. Whether it be a street address, a product in a store, a phone number, a hair dresser, a good dentist or just general information. For some strange reason which I cannot fathom, businesses have not clued on to the fact that having a website is a good idea (If you are a web designer with a flair for marketing, you could make a killing here). Almost everything you could possibly want is here. You just need to track it down. This is where these forums can come in handy. Yes there are massive malls, but in my experience these are not the best places to shop. They are overpriced, and fairly generic in what the stores stock. If you really want to go shopping you are going to have to waste a LOT of time finding those places with interesting goods at reasonable prices. Places like Bur Dubai and Deira you can get lost amongst rows and rows of tiny specialist stores which stock things from every kind of doorknob you could imagine, to interesting clothing, to computers, phones and electronics. But when you do find these gems it can be very rewarding. I have a smart phone which allows me to mark stores on Google Maps, so I can find them again!

These markets and stores are all bustling with people late into the night, as are the myriad of restaurants, bars and nightclubs. Dubai has a very vibrant nightlife, and if you work in the hospitality sector, I'd have to say that business is booming. There is no doubt that Dubai, post crisis, is doing OK. Compared to last year business is for sure picking up. A good yard-stick for information on any city is to speak to the taxi drivers. They will all tell you that the city is getting busier, and that business is getting better. That said, from everybody I've spoken to who was here in 2008 it is nothing like it was. If you're in real estate, construction or banking, I'd say that those sectors are not out of the fog yet. But with housing becoming more affordable, people seem to be coming back. And considering that the markets are low it seems a good time to get in, if you want to stay for the medium to long term.

There are many businesses here which are doing well, but are run very poorly. It is very frustrating as a consumer sometimes. Poor service and mis-information is the rule, not the exception. I see this as opportunity. Like I said earlier, if you are near the top of your game in your profession and have a good work ethic, it is easy to stand out here. Just return phone calls and turn up to meetings on time, and you will will shine from the rest of the pack!

If you are coming here to work for a company, go over your contract with a fine tooth comb. Most of the labour laws are heavily tilted towards the employer, and it is very difficult to change jobs here, due to the Visa sponsorship, etc - but not impossible. Prepare yourself for the fact that there are certain freedoms with respect to employment you may have in your own country that you simply will not have here. Make sure you can live within the terms of your contract, or you may end up stuck in a situation, and very unhappy. Remember that your whole life is tied to your visa sponsor. Internet, mobile phone, alcohol license, residential lease, bank accounts. If you change jobs, getting all these small but important details changed over can be an absolute nightmare.

But don't let these things scare you off. The upshot is that in Dubai, you really can have a great quality of life. You can make good money, tax free. You can live in some great locations, and meet great people. If you are the kind of person who appreciates 360 days a year knowing that it won't rain (I really am impressed every time I turn the tap on and water comes out), and likes the idea of spending your days off sipping Mojito's by a pool or on the beach with friends from all over the world. If you like going out to concerts and seeing the best artists from around the globe, or seeing the best DJ's in amazing super clubs. If you like eating good food in crazy locations. If you are the kind of person that is up for discovering the unknown. Then I'd have to say that Dubai might be a very good place for you.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are the kind of person that complains about the weather (it's hot here - I like it) and the traffic at home, and is too busy complaining about the negative things in life to go out and find the good things, then I'd say don't come here. But then you're going to be miserable at home too! Don't come to Dubai and compare it to home. Don't walk around saying, 'back home we do X better'. Don't expect Dubai to change your life. You just have to accept that some things here are different and will never change, and that other things are different and waiting for somebody like you to make them better! 

Come here to find out what it's like living in this great city, and I know that with the right attitude you can really enjoy the life here, just as I do.


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

I loved this post! Thank you so much for taking the time to write it


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

funkyant said:


> I haven't been on these forums for a few months, and just checked in to see what's been going on around here. Reading a lot of the posts took me back to over a year ago, when I was 'fresh meat' and had all the same questions and concerns. Honestly, when I made the decision to come to Dubai, I didn't even know what Ramadan was - I thought it was like Easter - a weekend of fasting, or something!
> 
> When I first arrived, I found this forum very helpful in many ways, so I thought I would give something back to the community by sharing some personal experiences of my time in Dubai. This account is just my perspective. The perspective of a single, 30 something, guy from Sydney, Australia.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic, I couldn't say it better my self. Top class


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you soooo much Funkyant! 

I am moving to Dubai in 3 weeks time and the nerves had just began to creep in.. this post has put me back at ease and just gotten me SUPER excited!!!!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Very well written, thank you, I vote this post to be made into a sticky, it'd be very helpful for the newcomers to Dubai..


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful post!!!:clap2: 
I wish it could have a wider circulation. With your permission, can I copy and post it in where people are coming to Dubai or have newly arrived can learn from it?? 

Again thank you for taking the time to share your experience and how people newly arrived or preparing to make the journey to Dubai can learn from it and improve their own Dubai experience.


----------



## LG21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for the details. It made me less nervous about my move in two weeks. Attitude is everything.


----------



## Black Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

excellent post. thank you.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Absolutely wonderful post!!!:clap2:
> I wish it could have a wider circulation. With your permission, can I copy and post it in where people are coming to Dubai or have newly arrived can learn from it??
> 
> Again thank you for taking the time to share your experience and how people newly arrived or preparing to make the journey to Dubai can learn from it and improve their own Dubai experience.


The exact reason I wrote this, was to help others weigh up whether or not Dubai might be a good place for them, so I have no problems sharing the info.

But I am a little confused, as I thought this _is _the place where newcomers to Dubai can learn from it?

If you want to cut and paste it somewhere else, please include a link back to this forum post.



Gracie 23 and LG21, glad to be of help


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

funkyant said:


> I haven't been on these forums for a few months, and just checked in to see what's been going on around here. Reading a lot of the posts took me back to over a year ago, when I was 'fresh meat' and had all the same questions and concerns. Honestly, when I made the decision to come to Dubai, I didn't even know what Ramadan was - I thought it was like Easter - a weekend of fasting, or something!
> 
> When I first arrived, I found this forum very helpful in many ways, so I thought I would give something back to the community by sharing some personal experiences of my time in Dubai. This account is just my perspective. The perspective of a single, 30 something, guy from Sydney, Australia.
> 
> ...


Great post!!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Good on ya Mate!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

funkyant said:


> The exact reason I wrote this, was to help others weigh up whether or not Dubai might be a good place for them, so I have no problems sharing the info.
> 
> But I am a little confused, as I thought this _is _the place where newcomers to Dubai can learn from it?
> 
> ...


There are other forums that relate to Dubai, one inparticular which gets alot of questions on being or becoming a Dubai newbie. Unfortunately I cannot link it, or it will be deleted.

Thank you. Hopefully other people on this forum, who are members in other forums, will be willing to share it as well.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Funkyant quality post. You must be missing the barbie's and slabs of VB.


----------



## hanee79 (Apr 13, 2011)

Great post, am moving in one month and it's up-to-date info and opinions like yours which help to envisage the Dubai lifestyle. Thanks for taking the time to reflect on your experience and post it here.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

R_Smithy said:


> Funkyant quality post. You must be missing the barbie's and slabs of VB.


Actually we have plenty of Barbies here, and I get Tooheys Extra Dry from the local liquor store, for cheaper than it costs in Oz!


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

funkyant said:


> Actually we have plenty of Barbies here, and I get Tooheys Extra Dry from the local liquor store, for cheaper than it costs in Oz!


Good on ya mate!


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! This helps alot!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Thank you soooo much Funkyant!
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in 3 weeks time and the nerves had just began to creep in.. this post has put me back at ease and just gotten me SUPER excited!!!!


Yes I am moving in 3 weeks too and this is a great post!

thanks


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

Moving in 2 weeks and reading this has made me even more excited, thank you!!!


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

funkyant said:


> Compared to Sydney, Dubai feels like a safe place. There is an absence of drug fuelled crime. Theft is rare. Streets are safe. I have no fears letting a female friend walk 3 blocks home alone at 4am.


Good post overall, but I felt the need to comment on this part. 

Violent crime does exist. Someone tried to rape my mom back in the late 80s (or early 90s, can't remember), and that was when Dubai was much safer than it is now. I know of two rape attempts (within the last 2 years I believe) in the Springs, which is a "gated community". I don't think any of these made it to the news. I know what happened to my mom certainly didn't- she wasn't even walking home alone in the early morning either, just waiting for my dad to pick her up outside a mall. If my dad hasn't got there in time, who knows what would've happened. The guy saw him pulling up and ran away. We called the cops and provided a description, but he was never caught. From what I heard, the guy who tried to rape the women in the Springs wasn't deported until the second attempt.

While the numbers are certainly lower than cities back home, crime is not non-existent. It is just mostly unreported, and the illusion of safety or the lower rates are no reason to to ignore common sense. 

Please don't let your friends walk home alone at 4am. It's the worst advice to give newcomers to Dubai too.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Telo said:


> Good post overall, but I felt the need to comment on this part.
> 
> Violent crime does exist. Someone tried to rape my mom back in the late 80s (or early 90s, can't remember), and that was when Dubai was much safer than it is now. I know of two rape attempts (within the last 2 years I believe) in the Springs, which is a "gated community". I don't think any of these made it to the news. I know what happened to my mom certainly didn't- she wasn't even walking home alone in the early morning either, just waiting for my dad to pick her up outside a mall. If my dad hasn't got there in time, who knows what would've happened. The guy saw him pulling up and ran away. We called the cops and provided a description, but he was never caught. From what I heard, the guy who tried to rape the women in the Springs wasn't deported until the second attempt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. 

I feel I must point out that I didn't ever state that crime was non-existant. I said that Dubai seems a far safer place than Sydney. 

You have my condolences with regards to your families personal experiences, and I am sympathetic that your view would be less appreciative of these facts due to your own first hand experience, but considering that Sydney alone had 8104 rapes reported between July 2009 to June 2010, I'd respectfully say that your 3 examples since 'the 80's' are no comparison.

It further supports my point that the girls are more than happy to walk home in the early hours, and actually would never let me drive them home because they feel safe.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

funkyant said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I feel I must point out that I didn't ever state that crime was non-existant. I said that Dubai seems a far safer place than Sydney.
> 
> ...


I did point out that the crime rate was lower, however it is foolish to behave as if doesn't happen at all. Especially since the crime rate is increasing with Dubai's growing pains, and being raped in here carries extra penalties for the victims- they can get charged with sex out of wedlock, punished, then deported after serving their sentences.

Since not all crime is reported, it's not exactly easy to know how many rapes happen. Though I will say that the three I wrote about weren't the only ones I know of. 

You've done your year here and love it, I get that. You know women who'll happily walk home alone at 4am, I get that too. Does everyone who walk home at 4am get raped? Obviously not. I'm simply pointing out that just because there are girls who are lulled into a false sense of security because of lower incidents doesn't mean it's smart to ignore common sense, neither is it something wise to preach. A low rate doesn't equal zero.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

ETA: Apparently one of the common things most victims of crimes here say is "I didn't know that could even happen". Because after all, we're constantly told that crime is practically unheard of. Unfortunately, like a game of Chinese whispers, the message becomes "can't happen at all" as it gets passed along.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Telo said:


> I did point out that the crime rate was lower, however it is foolish to behave as if doesn't happen at all. Especially since the crime rate is increasing with Dubai's growing pains, and being raped in here carries extra penalties for the victims- they can get charged with sex out of wedlock, punished, then deported after serving their sentences.
> 
> Since not all crime is reported, it's not exactly easy to know how many rapes happen. Though I will say that the three I wrote about weren't the only ones I know of.
> 
> You've done your year here and love it, I get that. You know women who'll happily walk home alone at 4am, I get that too. Does everyone who walk home at 4am get raped? Obviously not. I'm simply pointing out that just because there are girls who are lulled into a false sense of security because of lower incidents doesn't mean it's smart to ignore common sense, neither is it something wise to preach. A low rate doesn't equal zero.


I'm sorry, but most people don't live their lives with that mentality. There are many road fatalities, but I still use cars, and I'm not scared of them. But this is off topic. The thread is about Dubai, not choices about personal safety.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

funkyant said:


> I'm sorry, but most people don't live their lives with that mentality. There are many road fatalities, but I still use cars, and I'm not scared of them.


Right, and someone with common sense would drive carefully in light of the amount of fatalities. Going home at 4am alone is akin to still driving at 200 despite knowing the amount of speeding-related accidents. Are those out there who do it? Yes. Will all of them crash? Nope. But some of them will.

Neither you nor your friends have to listen to me. We're all free to make our own choices, after all. Just trying to point out some of the things that go unreported. A "thought you might like to know" kind of thing because it usually comes as a shock when some expats find out about crimes they think would never happen in Dubai.


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Telo said:


> Right, and someone with common sense would drive carefully in light of the amount of fatalities. Going home at 4am alone is akin to still driving at 200 despite knowing the amount of speeding-related accidents. Are those out there who do it? Yes. Will all of them crash? Nope. But some of them will.
> 
> Neither you nor your friends have to listen to me. We're all free to make our own choices, after all. Just trying to point out some of the things that go unreported. A "thought you might like to know" kind of thing because it usually comes as a shock when some expats find out about crimes they think would never happen in Dubai.


People back home also think "I never thought it'd happen to me". You never think it'll happen till it does. No reason to not enjoy Dubai or try to scare people into not enjoying it.


----------



## Telo (Aug 1, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> People back home also think "I never thought it'd happen to me". You never think it'll happen till it does. No reason to not enjoy Dubai or try to scare people into not enjoying it.


I fail to see how telling people walking home alone at 4am isn't as safe as they think is scaring them into not enjoying Dubai.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh the joy of forums! Enough guys, you have both voiced your opinions, and now people can make their own decisions. Let's keep the thread positive as it is one of few these days! It seems like all positive threads turns into people getting raped, pregnant women getting punched in the face at IKEA etc... Crime happens, get over it, use common sense!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Oh the joy of forums! Enough guys, you have both voiced your opinions, and now people can make their own decisions. Let's keep the thread positive as it is one of few these days! It seems like all positive threads turns into people getting raped, pregnant women getting punched in the face at IKEA etc... Crime happens, get over it, use common sense!


Thank you. Agreed


----------



## Fernwood (Jul 26, 2011)

Agreed. Thank you very much for your insights. To those of us contemplating the move, it's quite helpful to have these comments presented in this way.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely love this post, even with the common sense bickering


----------



## ClareF (Jul 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading the post on 'a year in Dubai'. I am trying to picture what life would be like in Dubai and that really helped


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great post! Having been here just 3 months, I agree with it completely! Bad things happen everywhere, it's not a perfect utopia, but it definitely is a great place to live!


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

G'day Bruce.Throw a shrimp on the Barbie......
Absolutely brilliant post makes up for all the doom and gloom and negativity people spout on this forum some days.
Glad you took time out to write what you did, very informative and also a breath of fresh air.
Thanks once again...... Can't resist throwing in one more Aussie term you flamin gallah :-D


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

Very informative post


----------



## woohoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Fabulous!!!! Very well written, informative and humorous too. Are u a journalist???

Had to laugh at the posters comment about the flamin gallah! Pissing myself laughing!!!!


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Funky 

Coming to Bur Dubai in 4 weeks to live (Winchester Hotel on Kuwait Rd) and this is made me really excited.

Would love to get in touch to find out the best bars/eats in the back streets of the area/Dubai Creek etc.


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent post! Wonderful


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Just trying to keep this great post on page 1.


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Really nice and informative. Thanks alot.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

forwarded a link to the wife.
She really enjoyed it, and it helped put her mind at ease. They arrive in 3 weeks.

I only hope i'm able to write something as eloquent and critically incisive in a year's time.


----------



## Ashazib (Jul 18, 2012)

You have encapsuled Dubai's life very well and exactly the way it is...enjoyed reading it


----------



## GerryW80 (Jun 26, 2012)

What an excellent post i must say! good work. its going to be very helpful for my trip coming january


----------



## georgep (Jul 19, 2012)

I really like this post. You gave me some confidence regarding the life in Dubai. Waiting for my contract to receive..


----------



## BestCrispAir (Aug 14, 2012)

*Thanks for the Awesome Post*

I am currently looking for a job in Dubai, and I was really happy to read your post. Your words were encouraging and brought a smile to my face. 
Thanks!


----------



## Peter Avey (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll be there in 5 days, can't wait. Great post


----------



## MikeyBoy (Jan 13, 2013)

That was an awesome, heart felt and well presented view of life as an expat or traveller.....


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

Amazing description and info! Well done dude!


----------



## realtymatching (Jan 19, 2013)

Super post Funakyant. You just said it straight from the heart. Am sure this post will provide inspiration and motivation to many who are contemplating to move here, but are still confused or simply scared to move out of their comfort zone.

keep it up.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazing post.I feel Dubai is such a city that you start loving it and enjoy living.Good part i like about dubai is-safest city to live and travel even at odd hours.I think very few countries in the world has that.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazing post.I am an indian living in dubai past 10 years.Recently got PR for australia.Need to move to perth by sept.Dont know anyone in perth nor anything about it.If you are from WA can you compare dubai with perth.few advantages and disadvantages.After getting used to busy lifestyle in dubai will it be easy to move into world's most isolated and laidback city?Bit scared.Need help..I really appreciate your post which was amazing.Now i think dubai has become your second home.great


----------



## premi (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the great post, extremely helpful for someone thinking about a move to Dubai.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> Amazing post.I am an indian living in dubai past 10 years.Recently got PR for australia.Need to move to perth by sept.Dont know anyone in perth nor anything about it.If you are from WA can you compare dubai with perth.few advantages and disadvantages.After getting used to busy lifestyle in dubai will it be easy to move into world's most isolated and laidback city?Bit scared.Need help..I really appreciate your post which was amazing.Now i think dubai has become your second home.great


Perth is hardly the worlds most isolated and laidback city, in my opinion. I visited a friend who has lived there for years in late 2011. It's a nice metropolitan area so don't think you are moving to mars or something!


----------

